

Question - How do you convert HN traffic into something more? - sparknlaunch

We are relatively new to HN and blogging. We have been playing around with various methods to drive and keep traffic to our blog (wordpress). This includes typical social media and a small experiment with Adwords. Traffic has remained low (zero).<p>Recently we posted a link in this forum and received a large spike in traffic (thanks!). However no one visited any other part of the blog and traffic has dropped off. We are aware this its a common problem. How can it be solved? Why did it happen?<p>Our own assumptions are that 1 content did not excite, 2 user behaviour (not likely to go past linked page).<p>How have you built up a following?How did your break through moment happen?
======
mackyinc
Getting traffic is not an easy thing. My website (now) gets around 1000-2000
visitors a day. I started posting it on facebook, and other social sites but
this is limited to my friends and family. Then I tried to post it on Reddit
and Digg but had the same as yours (traffic spikes). My break through happened
when I posted A video on youtube it had around 700k hits on youtube this gave
me a steady daily visitors. Also, as your blog content gets bigger and bigger,
it will have more chances to get organic hits. Hope this one helped and good
luck.

------
sparknlaunch12
Was your youtube video related to the content on your blog? What is your most
effective driver of traffic? eg Facebook, Twitter...?

